

Is changing funeral tradition morbid or tabu? - cstreet

I pose this question because funerals have always been something that would bring a dark shadow over a persons life. Although that will always be the case (shadow) should it be more about what they did while living or should we go on allowing the minister to give words of praise even though they may have never known the person who has passed.<p>Its not a question about religion, but more about life celebration and what we should do about our passing while living. Like why do we not save for our funerals (in general) I mean at some point we all have our turns right?
======
terrykohla
The question I've always asked myself is: why is it that of all living things,
we humans are the only ones that don't get dissolved back into the ecosystem
once we die?

At least not in a natural way, some people get cremated others get put into a
box. Why not get buried naked and plant a tree that will feed off of a soil
enriched by the decomposition of your body? A tree representing the continuity
of life where your loved ones can gather and remember you rather than a stone
with engraving on it.

~~~
cstreet
I have never looked at human passage in that way. One point for this website
in bring that to light. Other than the risk of infectious disease I do see and
agree with your point @terrykohla. The problem them becomes what, a forest
full of "trees of life"! And the laws that would be birthed from foresters
wanting to cut trees down for profit would be yet another war or even worse,
create the proverbial forest fire. Great gesture, just too many people on the
planet to suffice. I'll have to wear this one on the chest and stick with
cremation even though there is great merit to your idea. Thanks for your
reply.

------
joss82
Good question! Funerals are one thing that prevents some to do away with
religion entirely. We haven't found (or looked for) any good substitute yet.

Probably because the issue is so touchy (mixing death and religion, both very
touchy subjects).

~~~
cstreet
Very true @joss82. I propose that we all think about what we want on our own
epithet daily. Death is a constant (obviously) and although I do not propose
drudging through life preparing for the inevitable, I do support rethinking
what our ancestors have passed through to us. We live in a new age where
information has occupied the speed of light, so life celebration (or preparing
for death) could be revisited, however you so shall choose, that's all I'm
saying.

